# Portugal Golden Visa for Real Estate Investment - is 280k still an option?



## rsamuelson (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi everyone. I know the rules changed for the golden visa program in Portugal in January this year but I'm wondering if there is still an option to do the 280k real estate investment for the golden visa? I've seen 500 and 350 referenced but I read online that 280 is the lowest you could get, though it's hard to find anything official about that. Also, what are the chances that the rules will continue to tighten in the future, or that the program will be discontinued altogether? I'd like to do the real estate investment but won't have enough saved until next year. Is it risky to wait?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

You should find an Lawyer/Accountant to answer your questions as an open online forum is unlikely to give you an informed answer to your specific circumstance . That is - you'll probably have to pay to get real advice on matters of serious sums of money, immigration,and "real estate".


----------



## keep it simple (6 mo ago)

rsamuelson said:


> Oi pessoal. Eu sei que as regras mudaram para o programa de visto dourado em Portugal em janeiro deste ano mas gostaria de saber se ainda existe a opção de fazer o investimento imobiliário de 280k para o visto dourado? Eu vi 500 e 350 referenciados, mas li online que 280 é o mais baixo que você pode obter, embora seja difícil encontrar algo oficial sobre isso. Além disso, quais são as chances de que as regras continuem a ficar mais rígidas no futuro, ou que o programa seja descontinuado por completo? Eu gostaria de fazer o investimento imobiliário, mas não terei o suficiente economizado até o próximo ano. É arriscado esperar?
> [/CITAR]
> Bom dia, posso ajudar com imoveis 280k. Por favor, envie email para [email protected]


----------



## Randombeachgoer (3 mo ago)

Hi. Yes there is still the option to do the 280K investment BUT it has to be in low population density area. 

Here is a helpful guide regarding the Golden Visa process in Portugal: 








Everything in one place: Portugal Golden Visa - Golden Visa Community


How to get Portugal Golden Visa. Required steps, timelines and costs. User-generated review on which partners to use for support on your applying for a Golden Visa.




portugal.goldenvisa.community





With regard to whether or not the rules will tight or whether it will be discontinued: it's unclear. There is still widespread support for the program despite some discontent around prices being driven up by foreigners coming for the Golden Visa. I have a handful of friend in the industry (immigration lawyers) and they do not believe the program will go away anytime soon. 

You can also check out articles from Portugal News (its in English) that should give you an indication of the political aspect of the program.

I hope this helps.


----------

